# COMPRESSION IMAGE AVEC MAIL RESOLU



## doomey (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur macgeneration  ceci est mon premier message, je rencontre un problème lors de l'envoi de messages avec une photo en taille maximale en pièce jointe.
Lorsque j'envoie une photo pleine résolution elle est systématiquement "compressée" par mail semble-t-il ? et la photo est envoyée en 128Ko au lieu de 7Mo en moyenne pour une photo taille maxi.
Existe-t-il une solution pour éviter cela, j'ai cherché dans préférences mail, je n'y ai rien trouvé qui puisse m'aider, je n'ai pas trouvé de discussion relative à un problème de ce genre dans les divers (nombreux) forum, mais peut être ne suis-je pas au bon endroit 

Merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## lappartien (22 Septembre 2009)

image de 7mo mazette!
voir mail/aide mail/index (à droite)/pièces jointes...


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2009)

Peut-être la solution ici:
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-taille-photos-en-piece-jointe-277988.html


----------



## doomey (22 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Peut-être la solution ici:
> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-taille-photos-en-piece-jointe-277988.html



OK merci REMY, c'était bien cela j'avis pas vu la subtilité en bas de page.


----------

